# What does this switch operate in my Starblazer?!?



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We have just about sussed out how everything works in our Starblazer.....with the exception of a large switch situated on the wall next to the wardrobe just before the fixed bed area.

We had a similar switch in the Starfire which operated ambient lights surrounding the rooflight.

Now I have a sneaking feeling that this switch should operate some lighting in the bedroom area but it does not seem to operate anything.

All the lights in the bedroom area are operated individually.

So are there any Starblazer owners out there who can throw any light( :lol: ) on the subject and give me a clue as to what this switch is for?

Val


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

MaxandPaddy said:


> We have just about sussed out how everything works in our Starblazer.....with the exception of a large switch situated on the wall next to the wardrobe just before the fixed bed area.
> 
> We had a similar switch in the Starfire which operated ambient lights surrounding the rooflight.
> 
> ...


Val, I will ask Autocruise tomorrow.Peter.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Peter,
You are amazing!
It's fabulous,we can't wait to get out in it next week,it looks stunning!

cheers,

Val


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Val.

I think it operates the tiny little lights that are in the heki roof vent, unless you try them in the dark you can't really see them as they are like night lights. We had them on our starblazer.


Jacquie


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Jaquie,
We had them on the Starfire but I think the large roof vent in the Starblazer has not got lights fitted in it!
I think we are on the right track,we have the switch but no lights!
Thanks for the reply.
Val


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Val,

The switch controls the lights in the "garage". The switches on the lights also need to be on. The benefit of this system is that you can use the internal access door to the garage without groping for the light switches.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks very much Steve,I will stop trying to find the lights around the roof vent  !
We are very pleased with our new Starbazer,it was worth the wait,it has exceeded all our expectations  !

Thanks again for solving the mystery!

regards,

Val


----------

